# Kentucky EMT Indicted on Murder Charges after Crash



## VentMedic (Aug 13, 2009)

Since we had a couple of comments about RATS running to management to tattle on their partners, what about this one? There have been similar cases with EMT(P)s drivers who were intoxicated. However, it was often someone other than the partner that "ratted" them out. 

*Kentucky EMT Indicted on Murder Charges after Crash*

http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?id=10183&siteSection=1
Thursday, August 13, 2009


> A Louisville EMT who was driving an ambulance involved in a fatal crash has been indicted on seven criminal charges, including murder and operating a motor vehicle under the influence of intoxicants.
> 
> Tammy Brewer, 36, was behind the wheel when that crash took place in April 2008. The patient inside the ambulance, Vickie Whobrey, 54, died of her injuries from the wreck.


 
Earlier threads:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7258&highlight=Tammy+brewer

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9612&highlight=Tammy+brewer


----------



## Grady_emt (Aug 13, 2009)

DUI, well then I would'nt let him be on the truck anyway, it should have never reached the point of him being in the unit.  That's why supervisors were made, and I think this is one of the rare circumstances where I would refuse to run a call.


----------



## dmc2007 (Aug 13, 2009)

I wouldn't get in a personal vehicle with someone acting like they were intoxicated, much less allow them to drive an ambulance.  I would absolutely have said something.


----------



## berkeman (Aug 14, 2009)

Jeezus, Vent.  Why do you use the term "rat" in your question?  The answer in this case is pretty obvious.  Is there something you want to tell us?


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 14, 2009)

berkeman said:


> Jeezus, Vent. Why do you use the term "rat" in your question? The answer in this case is pretty obvious. Is there something you want to tell us?


 
We just had a couple of members go into great detail about RATS which is why it came to mind. As well, when we had the thread about drunken or drugged co-workers when it involved a fatal ambulance accident last year, many said they would cover up for the person and ignor it rather than addressing it head on. We do have people abusing substances that work in EMS who are quite known to their partners who will not turn them in or insist on them getting help in fear of being labeled as a RAT.


----------



## berkeman (Aug 14, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> We just had a couple of members go into great detail about RATS which is why it came to mind. As well, when we had the thread about drunken or drugged co-workers when it involved a fatal ambulance accident last year, many said they would cover up for the person and ignor it rather than addressing it head on. We do have people abusing substances that work in EMS who are quite known to their partners who will not turn them in or insist on them getting help in fear of being labeled as a RAT.



Fair enough on the question.  Not on my shift.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 14, 2009)

I can see wanting to stick up for your partner.  Drug addict, alcoholic, whatevero n the side I can shut my mouth.  When it spills into the job, I don't care what label I get, I'm not putting myself or patients at risk.  This woman wrecked and the end result was she killed someone and now she is going to have to pay the price for that.  

Knowing some bits of the story that weren't in the articles etc (for the most part) I can say that her partner waited a bit too long to contact dispatch/supervisors.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 14, 2009)

If I suspect someone of being under the influence of even medicine that affects their ability to function they are sent home.  They will never get behind the wheel.  If I found out after the fact, yes I would "RAT" them out.  As professionals we need to start cleaning up our profession.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 14, 2009)

I forget what exactly she was on, but it wasn't alcohol.  She was high during this incident and others knew about it.  Like I said before, she needed to be taken off the road MUCH earlier than this incident.  Plus i don't know about you guys but if I had a patient with a persistant nosebleed I think I'd be able to tell if the ambulance was swerving as much as was reported.  In which case I would have stopped her, called for a backup truck and gone out of service to get her off the road.


----------



## willbeflight (Aug 14, 2009)

My question is, why didn't her partner insist on driving if he was concerned enough to text message his superiors about her?  It SEEMS like common sense right?  If I didn't trust my partner, I wouldn't be at their mercy in the back of a rig!


----------



## Scout (Aug 14, 2009)

WLKY website 6:17 pm August 13 said:
			
		

> According to records obtained exclusively by WLKY, Brewer agreed to a full drug screening but it didn't happen. She was supposed to get a blood and urine test but only the blood test was done.
> 
> Documents from University Hospital said, "Patient not in room and parts of the screening canceled."
> 
> The incomplete results show a negative result for alcohol testing, trace amounts of aspirin and Tylenol, but *no results* for amphetamines, cocaine, opiates and methadone.




Can I ask in a purely speculative way. Would it be normal for a urine test to show something a blood test would not? Would the bold text indicate Negative, inconclusive or no results?


----------

